# Wie werden eigentlich die Stände von Gamesmessen gebaut?



## RiadLead0r (3. November 2014)

Hallo,

Wer baut die eigentlich? Machen das die Austeller selbst oder haben die Veranstalter schon fertige Stände die man dann anmieten kann? Das wollte ich schon immer mal wissen. Manche von den Ständen sehen ja schon ziemlich abgefahren aus...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (3. November 2014)

Machen die Aussteller selber, bzw Veranstaltungsfirmen die von den Ausstellern bezahlt werden. Wobei natürlich Firmen wie zB Blizz & Co ihre eigenen Veranstaltungstechniker haben werden


----------



## Aun (4. November 2014)

eventfirmen bauen die bühnen. ein teils riesiges konstrukt aus traversen, scheinwerfern usw. und bevor du fragst: traversen werden von metallverarbeitenden betrieben gefertigt ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Dat machen voll die krassen Leute nur habe ich gehört!!


----------



## zockerfan87 (5. November 2014)

Da beauftragst du einfach eine Firma und die machen das dann für dich. Die planen mit dir deinen Stand, was du da alles ausstellen willst und welche Aufsteller mit Infomaterialen zur Verfügung stehen sollen. Ob nun Gamesmesse oder eine rein normale Messe. Der Ablauf ist immer derselbe. Für so einen Messestandbau http://www.pimu.de/messebauer-messestand-suchen-so-funktionierts musst du aber schon das nötige Kleingeld aufweisen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das mal gemacht und das war echt nicht ohne. Wie gesagt, auch die Planung ist recht zeitintensiv. Du willst ja dann da auch was verkaufen oder wenigstens auf dich aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2014)

Kommt freilich immer auch auf die Messe und die Groesse des Standes an. Ich bin fuer meine Firma (nix mit Gaming zu tun) ab und an auf Messen - und manchmal (bzw. auf manchen Messen) haben wir nur einen kleinen Stand den wir dann selbst aufbauen (so 0815-Aufsteller, Poster, usw.) und manchmal einen richtig grossen Stand, wo dann entsprechend eine Firma mit dem Standaufbau beauftragt wird.


----------



## DerAndi01 (9. Februar 2015)

Hi RiadLead0r,

 

ich hoffe deine Frage ist immer noch aktuell für dich. Bin erst jetzt darüber gestolbert. Ich gehe sehr gerne auf Messeveranstaltungen und hatte sogar vor ein paar Jahren beruflich mit dem Aufbau von Messeständen, Messewänden und allgemein Messedesign zu tun gehabt. Leider konnte ich den Beruf aus familiären Gründen nicht mehr weiter ausüben. Privat bin ich dennoch fast für jede Messe zu haben. Letztes Jahr war ich sogar mit meiner Frau auf einer Hochzeitsmesse &#8211; und so schlimm fand ich es gar nicht 

Wie meine Vorredner schon geschrieben haben, kann man einen kleinen Stand mittels mobiler und variabler Messewände selber aufbauen. Je nach Thematik der Messe kann ein solcher Stand schon völlig ausreichen und ebenso professionell aussehen. 

Die meisten Aussteller (besonders auf Gamesmessen, Technikmessen..) gehen aber erfahrungsgemäß mit dem Streben auf eine Messe, einen solch auffälligen und extravaganten Stand zu kreieren, der so ins Auge sticht, dass ein Besuch bei diesem quasi zu einem Erlebnistrip wird  Bestenfalls wird natürlich auch was gekauft. Auf derartigen Messen ist die Darstellung eines spektakulären Standes ein absolutes Muss, sonst geht man da unter! Deswegen wird da auch nicht gespart und meist eine Firma beauftragt, die dafür spezialisiert ist.

Wie zockerfan87 schon schrieb, ist ein Standaufbau, in jeglicher Form und Darstellung, meistens sehr zeit- und kostenintensiv. Wenn du in das Themengebiet mal reinschnuppern möchtest, kannst du hier einiges dazu nachlesen: http://multi-display.de/messewand/. Solche Messewände sind zum Beispiel sehr vielseitig einsetzbar, sie wurden von unseren Kunden gerne als Sponsorenwände oder für Presseveranstaltungen benutzt. Bei Gamesmessen habe ich solche Wände in Kombination mit verschiedenen Displaysystemen auch schon oft gesehen.

 

Mfg


----------

